# Ogólne > Badania >  Prośba o interpretację wyników

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 21 lat, 200 cm wzrostu oraz od ponad dwóch lat uczęszczam na siłownie.
Od zawsze, od kiedy pamiętam mam problem z napuchniętymi brodawkami sutkowymi oraz poziomem tłuszczu na brzuchu i boczkach oraz na "klacie"
Podejrzewałem lipomastię tudzież ginekomastię.
Przed wizytą na siłowni miałem boczki dosłownie jak kobieta z bujnymi biodrami a moja klata przy napuchniętych brodawkach wyglądała jak biust kobiecy.
Po 2 latach ćwiczeń mniej więcej wszystko wygląda ok jednakże, dalej jest lekki problem z boczkami oraz kształtem klaty i napuchniętymi sutkami.
Zrobiłem ostatnio badania i martwi mnie poziom prolaktyny.

TSH 2,620 mlU/l
Prolaktyna 12,5 ng/ml
Testosteron 5,61 ng/ml
Estradiol 25,1 pg/ml

Ktoś pomógłby w interpretacji dla mojego wieku bo wiadomo norma jest dla tych którzy mają i ponad 60-70 lat tak więc te wyniki mogą być dla mojego wieku trochę wysokie...

----------


## Krzysztof

Wyniki badań są w normie. Powinieneś ograniczyć masę ciała, to podstawa oraz zwrócić uwagę na to, czy wszystko jest w porządku z Twoimi jądrami - ich zmiany również mogą wpływać na powiększenie piersi. W razie wątpliwości zgłoś się do lekarza. Tego rodzaju problem może tez powodować uzywanie marihuany. Pozdrawiam

----------

